# dvd reading works from mplayer/mencoder but not transcode

## saosao9

Hi all,

   First of all I just want to say a hearty THANK YOU! to the gentoo developers, I really love this distro, brings back the fun of linux old days but everything pretty much works  :Smile: .

Anyways on to my problem. I have in the past (previous dist) was able to manually compile transcode with the libdvdread and get my dvd player to rip movies to my hard drive. Since installing gentoo I have not been able to do this though. Neither transcode nor xine (which I believe use the same dvdread lib) are able to read the dvd.  Below is the typical error I get from the transcode sub-tools (I dont normally run as root but I wanted to make sure it wasnt a device permission problem):

gratz1 root # tccat -t dvd -T 1,-1 -i /dev/dvd | tcextract -x ac3 -t vob | tcdecode -x ac3 | tcscan -x pcm -f 23.976024

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

Can't open VMG info.

[tccat] (pid=6352) failed to open DVD /dev/dvd

A further twist to the problem is that mplayer/mencoder works fine with dvd's.  Also of note, ogle does not work either. Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!

Paul

----------

## saosao9

Incidentally just to let people know, I have done some forum searching and I've read the gentoo docs to no avail on this.

Thanks again,

Paul

----------

## kipper

This might be an obvious question, but do you have your dvd device at /dev/dvd or at /dev/cdroms/cdrom0?  You might need to add a symlink to /dev/dvd so that transcode can read you actual device.

cheers,

kipper

----------

## saosao9

Yeah, thats not it, I have the link and have both tried making the permissions world everything and running as root to no avail.

Paul

----------

